

Mechanisms of Modafinil: A review of current research - sscalia
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2654794/

======
contextual
Michel Jouvet[1] was the researcher who developed Modafinil. In one of his
experiments, Jouvet deprived cats of sleep until they drowned in a vat of
water. The cats survived an average of 35 days with only micro-sleep[2].

Regardless of whether one thinks the outcome of this animal experiment was
"worth it", it was callous and imposed an incomprehensible amount of suffering
on other sentient beings.

This leads me to my next point. From my own experience using modifinil, the
reason why I believe this drug works in focusing the mind is because it mutes
empathy. The user loses a wide range of nuanced and complex emotions that
instruct us in how to behave appropriately.

I don't know if there are any scientific studies that bear this out, but this
is what I noticed from my own testing of the drug.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Jouvet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Jouvet)
[2] [http://psychology4a.com/sleep8.htm](http://psychology4a.com/sleep8.htm)

